# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شهریه پردیس های دانشگاه قم

## soghrat

سلام ایا پردیس های دانشگاه قم شهریه دارد مثل فارابی و ایت الله طالقانی؟ممنون

----------


## djamin

بله پردیس ها درقبال دریافت وجه از دانشجو میتونن سرپا باشن.
شهریه پیش‌بینی شده برای این پردیس‌ها برای دوره کارشناسی ارشد مبلغ ۱۵۰ تا ۲۰۰ میلیون ریال است و برای دوره‌های دکتری نیز بین ۳۰۰ تا ۵۵۰ میلیون ریال در نظر گرفته شده است.
والبته زیر نظر وزارت علوم و تحقیقات وفناوری هستن

----------


## soghrat

تشکر درمقطع کارشناسی چی؟

----------


## djamin

> تشکر درمقطع کارشناسی چی؟


بستگی به رشته تحصیلیت داره.به هرحال مثلا اگه یک درسی تو یک دانشگاه سراسری40هزارتومان.خوب توی پردیس های خودگردان70هزارتومان.
البته بگم مدارک این دانشگاه ها معتبره و به خارجی چه بخوای و چه نخوای با مدرکت بهت میدن.
توکارشناسی دیگه فکرنمیکنم وقتی ارشد15میلیون تا20میلیون هستش.پس کارشناسی هم دیگه بیشتر10میلیون نیمشه باشه.
اینجور دانشگاه ها اگه بخوای دکترا بگیری بیشتر میرن.اونایی که البته پول دارن.دانشگاه پزشکی هم داره و درقبال پول میتونی به راحتی دانشجوش بشی و هیچ فرقی با اونی که کنکور داده نداره.(البته داره ها ولی نه درحد خیلی زیاد)

----------


## soghrat

مثلا ترمی چنده؟رشته روانشناسی

----------


## djamin

> مثلا ترمی چنده؟رشته روانشناسی


بهتره یک سر بری و بپرسی.اینطوری اصلا نمیشه کامل گفت.روانشناسی فکرنمیکنم زیاد عملی داشته باشه.ولی بازم بهتره بری بپرسی.اونم از یک نفر نه از چند نفر.هم مسولینش.هم دانشجو هاش.مخصوصا اگه دانشجو رشته خودت پیداکنی که عالی میشه سوالا دیگه هم میشه پرسید

----------


## Ali.psy

> بستگی به رشته تحصیلیت داره.به هرحال مثلا اگه یک درسی تو یک دانشگاه سراسری40هزارتومان.خوب توی پردیس های خودگردان70هزارتومان.
> البته بگم مدارک این دانشگاه ها معتبره و به خارجی چه بخوای و چه نخوای با مدرکت بهت میدن.
> توکارشناسی دیگه فکرنمیکنم وقتی ارشد15میلیون تا20میلیون هستش.پس کارشناسی هم دیگه بیشتر10میلیون نیمشه باشه.
> اینجور دانشگاه ها اگه بخوای دکترا بگیری بیشتر میرن.اونایی که البته پول دارن.دانشگاه پزشکی هم داره و درقبال پول میتونی به راحتی دانشجوش بشی و هیچ فرقی با اونی که کنکور داده نداره.(البته داره ها ولی نه درحد خیلی زیاد)


دوست عزیز منظور ایشون دانشکده های دانشگاه تهرانه در استانهای دیگه نه پردیس خودگردان.یعنی دولتیه

----------


## soghrat

بله دولتی نه خودگردان

----------


## djamin

> دوست عزیز منظور ایشون دانشکده های دانشگاه تهرانه در استانهای دیگه نه پردیس خودگردان.یعنی دولتیه


عزیزجان نگاه کن نوشته پردیس.پردیس هم فقط به دانشگاه های ازاد خودگردان میگن.بله خوب دانشکده دانشگاه ها هستش دیگه.یک جورایی پردیس ها هم دانشکده اون دانشگاه هاهستن.اطلاعات کافی اگه میخوای برو به این لینک

----------


## djamin

> بله دولتی نه خودگردان


شرمنده پس من فکرکردم پردیس های خودگردان میگی.اخه نوشتی پردیس.تو هرجا هم بپرسی به خودگردان ها میگن پردیس.شرمنده ام

----------


## Ali.psy

بله معلومه چی هستن.ایشون اشتباهی گفتن

----------


## soghrat

مثلا ایت الله طالقانی یا پردیس فارابی خواهش میکنم

----------


## djamin

> بله معلومه چی هستن.ایشون اشتباهی گفتن


بله اشتباه گفتم عذرخواهی هم میکنم.اخه به خودرگردان ها بیشتر میگن پردیس

----------


## Ali.psy

> بله اشتباه گفتم عذرخواهی هم میکنم.اخه به خودرگردان ها بیشتر میگن پردیس


بله قبلا میگفتن.الان شده بین الملل

----------


## djamin

این مال فارابی لینک
اینم مال طالقانی لینک

----------

